# Beach Camping?



## dj12nc (Jul 23, 2007)

Does any know of any beach camping!







right on the sand is what we're looking for!
I've heard there a place down by charleston sc, i believe?














thanks for info dan


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard that the State Park at Virginia Beach was on the sand. I've never done it myself but it maybe worth taking a look at.

First Landing State Park

happy camping.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

James said:


> I heard that the State Park at Virginia Beach was on the sand. I've never done it myself but it maybe worth taking a look at.
> 
> First Landing State Park
> 
> happy camping.


I wouldn't call it right on the sand...... right next to the sand I'd say.....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Florida has some close on beach camping.....

http://www.floridastateparks.org/gamblerogers/default.cfm

http://www.beverlybeachcamptown.com/

I lived in Flagler Beach, Florida. I never stayed in the as I lived across from the beach.

In Key West,

I like the park, but again never stayed to camp:

Bahia Honda State Park 
http://www.bahiahondapark.com/


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have the perfect spot here in California


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

We like Camp Hatteras and the Cape Hatteras KOA. Right behind the dunes, but the dunes block having a view right from the camper. You are just steps away from the ocean though. Actually, the best view is to get a soundfront site at Camp Hatteras because you get fabulous sunsets! I envy those wih bay windows out the back end of their 5th wheels!

Lots of amenities at these CGs, and they are pricey too. And the sites are close together. But we have gone there several times and loved it every time.

Beth


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Assateague Island Maryland. There is a state park as well as a national park. They are right in the middle of a barrier island. You'll share the island (and campgrounds) with real wild ponies. These parks are so popular, you have to reserve a sight 12 months in advance. If it's sand, sun and beach you want, you won't be disappointed with Assateague Island.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I know this isn't North or South Carolina, but it is close.
This is taken from Site #40 at St Joseph Peninsula State Park in Florida. Can't get much closer to the water than this.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

cooplash said:


> We like Camp Hatteras and the Cape Hatteras KOA. Right behind the dunes, but the dunes block having a view right from the camper. You are just steps away from the ocean though. Actually, the best view is to get a soundfront site at Camp Hatteras because you get fabulous sunsets! I envy those wih bay windows out the back end of their 5th wheels!
> 
> Lots of amenities at these CGs, and they are pricey too. And the sites are close together. But we have gone there several times and loved it every time.
> 
> Beth


We stayed at Camp Hatteras. 30 paces to the beach!! Great place!! Jim (Katrina) siad there was another place right down the road that looked even nicer......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Can't get much closer to the water than this.


You can in California



























Sorry! Couldn't resist


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Can't get much closer to the water than this.


You can in California



























Sorry! Couldn't resist








[/quote]

Nice spot!

BUT....the water in my picture was a balmy 83 degrees.









Bob


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Bill H said:


> We like Camp Hatteras and the Cape Hatteras KOA. Right behind the dunes, but the dunes block having a view right from the camper. You are just steps away from the ocean though. Actually, the best view is to get a soundfront site at Camp Hatteras because you get fabulous sunsets! I envy those wih bay windows out the back end of their 5th wheels!
> 
> Lots of amenities at these CGs, and they are pricey too. And the sites are close together. But we have gone there several times and loved it every time.
> 
> Beth


We stayed at Camp Hatteras. 30 paces to the beach!! Great place!! Jim (Katrina) siad there was another place right down the road that looked even nicer......
[/quote]

We go to Camp Hatteras all the time. The 'other one' is probably Ocean Waves. It is smaller and a lot cheaper, but it fills up real fast. We tend to make last minute reservations and Camp Hatteras always has a spot.

I do not know of a beach front CG in the Carolinas that is not protected by Dunes. Otherwise, they wouldn't last very long.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of places here in Oregon....


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Our friends go somewhere in Myrtle Beach with their P-up. If you do a google I am sure there will be a bunch of results.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Balmy water on a hot day does not cool you down.

A nice 70-72 degree ocean is perfect for cooling down So Cal style.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Myrtle Beach Camp Grounds


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Florida has some close on beach camping.....
> 
> http://www.floridastateparks.org/gamblerogers/default.cfm
> 
> ...


Long key is one that is on the ocean. but the water is very shallow and lots of rocks. this area is where the camping is.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Balmy water on a hot day does not cool you down.
> 
> A nice 70-72 degree ocean is perfect for cooling down So Cal style.


70-72 if you are lucky, and then only in August. 50's and 60's the rest of the time.









Bob


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> Balmy water on a hot day does not cool you down.
> 
> A nice 70-72 degree ocean is perfect for cooling down So Cal style.


70-72 if you are lucky, and then only in August. 50's and 60's the rest of the time.









Bob
[/quote]






































I've been in both and the "shrinkage" factor is definitely higher in the Pacific.







You can have your cold water.... I'll stick w/ the east coast myself.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> Balmy water on a hot day does not cool you down.
> 
> A nice 70-72 degree ocean is perfect for cooling down So Cal style.


70-72 if you are lucky, and then only in August. 50's and 60's the rest of the time.









Bob
[/quote]






































I've been in both and the "shrinkage" factor is definitely higher in the Pacific.







You can have your cold water.... I'll stick w/ the east coast myself.

Mike
[/quote]

LOL

Born to surf the Pacific!

The warm water is bringing the giant squid off our So Cal shores.


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure if this is to far, but Ft. Myers has the best I have seen.

http://www.redcoconut.com/

Sites are pretty tight, but you are right on the sand. Try only getting Sites 1-17. If not you will be 2 or 3 rows back.


----------

